# X27 Update



## brianbeech (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like you can finally buy this axe online!  http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking/X27-Splitting-Axe-36

Also has a "locate store" button indicating that it has been shipped to stores.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

It would appear that no store within 50 miles of me has one..


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 24, 2011)

It appears that they have updated their site to allow you to purchase the item, but upon further inspection, they claim to be 'Out of Stock'.  Well, that was a sham.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Well... went ahead and placed an order.. just have to see what happens..


----------



## Spikem (Jan 25, 2011)

I spoke with someone at Fiskars yesterday about the X27.

She said that Fiskars, here in the United States, just recently got a shipment of the axes from Finland.

She also said they've been shipped to the Ace Hardware "warehouse" and that they should start to be distributed to the various stores now.

As far as Amazon goes, Fiskars still doesn't even have an order from them yet.  So no idea when they'll be available from Amazon.


----------



## Sisu (Jan 25, 2011)

Good news for all Canadians!  I did the online chat with a Fiskars rep and asked if the X27 will be sold in Canada.  I was told "yes" and that Canadian Tire will be the distributor!  Also, I was told the X27 is made in Finland, as with all their other axes.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 25, 2011)

It seems that they have dropped the "Pro Splitting Axe" from the line. I bought one in the fall and used it the first time last week. I thought it was awesome for easy splitting Black Locust. Splitting 16"-20"rounds was like child's play with very little effort. After using it for an hour or so, my "Super Splitting Axe" felt heavy. 
I don't know if I could re learn how to work with a long handled maul anyway.


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 25, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> It seems that they have dropped the "Pro Splitting Axe" from the line. I bought one in the fall and used it the first time last week. I thought it was awesome for easy splitting Black Locust. Splitting 16"-20"rounds was like child's play with very little effort. After using it for an hour or so, my "Super Splitting Axe" felt heavy.
> I don't know if I could re learn how to work with a long handled maul anyway.



Now, I am a rookie, but would a 4lbs head be considered a maul.  This is, as far as I can tell, the same as the other splitting axes, just with a longer handle.  I think total weight of this axe is 6lbs.  It does have the angled out head to 'accelerate' the wood apart.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 25, 2011)

The Fiskars splitting tools are sort of like axe/maul hybrids. Lighter and sharper than a maul, but heavier and wider than an axe. A very different tool from a maul. Some might even say a better tool than a maul.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The Fiskars splitting tools are sort of like axe/maul hybrids. Lighter and sharper than a maul, but heavier and wider than an axe. A very different tool from a maul. Some might even say a better tool than a maul.



It's a "Max"..lol  I have a buddy with the lighter pro splitter, we were goofing a couple weeks ago, and I one handed a bunch of splits.. I had him rolling when I told him.. (World of Warcraft reference here) that I felt I could "Duel Wield" no problem, and reduce my splitting time by at least 30%.. 

(I know you think that should be 50%, but any real geek WoW player can tell you the damage tables don't work that way, lol)


----------



## Rich L (Jan 25, 2011)

Bottoms up gents.I just got back from my local ACE hardware with my X27.It's a beautiful axe.Can't wait to use it.It's just that my two cords of rounds is under two feet of very stiff snow which I'm not in the mood to deal with at this time.The axe cost me $49.99 plus tax.That's a good price.The best from the quotes I've heard.Ya  order from ACE for the best deal so far.Ok I'm off to look at my new toy.


----------



## Spikem (Jan 26, 2011)

Rich L said:
			
		

> Bottoms up gents.I just got back from my local ACE hardware with my X27.It's a beautiful axe.Can't wait to use it.It's just that my two cords of rounds is under two feet of very stiff snow which I'm not in the mood to deal with at this time.The axe cost me $49.99 plus tax.That's a good price.The best from the quotes I've heard.Ya  order from ACE for the best deal so far.Ok I'm off to look at my new toy.



Congratulations!  You're the first person I have heard of to get one.

I'm looking forward to it also.

Let us know how is works for you, if you would.


----------



## nola mike (Jan 26, 2011)

grrr.  Talked to Fiskars last week, and they told me they wouldn't be shipping till late feb/early march.  So I went ahead and bought the 28".  Which is freakin' awesome, btw.  Kicks the crap out of my 6# maul.  I mean, it's night and day.  I'm now a fanboy.  That said, I'm 6'3", and the short handle hasn't been an issue at all.  I'd like to use both side by side, but for now, I'll stick with the original...Even if I had the long handle, I'd still chop this on a block, since my strikes now go straight through the split and bury in the block a lot of time.

EDIT: I think.  Now I'm waffling.  Maybe I'd be better with the longer version? I just got it yesterday, could return to amazon.  Sorry to clog the forums, but my wife cares very little for my dilemma.


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 26, 2011)

nola mike said:
			
		

> grrr.  Talked to Fiskars last week, and they told me they wouldn't be shipping till late feb/early march.  So I went ahead and bought the 28".  Which is freakin' awesome, btw.  Kicks the crap out of my 6# maul.  I mean, it's night and day.  I'm now a fanboy.  That said, I'm 6'3", and the short handle hasn't been an issue at all.  I'd like to use both side by side, but for now, I'll stick with the original...Even if I had the long handle, I'd still chop this on a block, since my strikes now go straight through the split and bury in the block a lot of time.
> 
> EDIT: I think.  Now I'm waffling.  Maybe I'd be better with the longer version? I just got it yesterday, could return to amazon. * Sorry to clog the forums, but my wife cares very little for my dilemma.*



Yes, I'm very familiar with the eye rolling when talking about an axe dilemma.   I recently purchased the 28" and I'm 6'1".  I LOVE it, but I figure I'm a man and having 'toys' is expected.  I'll be driving to ACE on my lunch break. :D


----------



## nola mike (Jan 26, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm very familiar with the eye rolling when talking about an axe dilemma.   I recently purchased the 28" and I'm 6'1".  I LOVE it, but I figure I'm a man and having 'toys' is expected.  I'll be driving to ACE on my lunch break. :D



Sadly, it doesn't apply strictly to axes. Though I do the same when she starts talking about the bachelor or whatever.  Please let us know how they compare.


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 26, 2011)

Went to Ace during my lunch and saw not one product with the Fiskars brand on it.  Why must I live by the Ace that doesn't carry them?


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 26, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Went to Ace during my lunch and saw not one product with the Fiskars brand on it.  Why must I live by the Ace that doesn't carry them?



called the other store and heard: "we got some axes here but I don't know what kind, maybe Ace brand".  I love good customer service.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey you tall and not so tall gents will love this axe.I'm 6'2"and the length is just right.I must say by the time I get around to using the axe you all will have your own.I'm not shoveling anytime soon to get to next years wood plus another 6-10 inches is due starting tonight.I ordered the axe at the end of December after the ACE man said the axe would be in Jan.17th.So he missed by several days but the wait was worth it.Place your order the axe is in the states and probably at many of the ACE warehouses by now.


----------



## Spikem (Jan 26, 2011)

Rich L said:
			
		

> Hey you tall and not so tall gents will love this axe.I'm 6'2"and the length is just right.I must say by the time I get around to using the axe you all will have your own.I'm not shoveling anytime soon to get to next years wood plus another 6-10 inches is due starting tonight.I ordered the axe at the end of December after the ACE man said the axe would be in Jan.17th.So he missed by several days but the wait was worth it.Place your order the axe is in the states and probably at many of the ACE warehouses by now.



I'm in!

Rich, where in Eastern Mass are you?  I'm in Middleboro.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Jan 27, 2011)

A guy on arboristsite posted that he handled one in the store and it just felt awkward with the long handle. He said he isn't going to be wasting any money on one...

I'd be interested to hear first-hand experiences of people actually using one.

It would especially be nice if that person has used the 28" version before.

My brother ordered his from Ace today, hopefully it'll come in soon. I'll be going home to visit in a few weeks and I can give a report then.


----------



## RNLA (Jan 27, 2011)

I would like to try one. I am a traditional 8# wood handle maul guy. I have found very little that can not be done with it and I don't get tired most of the time. I tried a short handle Fiskars and didn't think much of it. It seemed like a novelty item, for real straight grain wood. Most of the wood I split is messed up, if I can't get it with the maul then I get the splitter... :gulp:


----------



## Rich L (Jan 27, 2011)

Spikem said:
			
		

> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hi neighbor I'm in Medford,north of Boston.I placed my order at Shattuck Hardware in Arlington my closest ACE hardware.


----------



## project240 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good news for Canadians.  I actually just chatted with a rep and she said the X27 was shipped out to Canadian Tire Warehouses just yesterday.  Should be seeing them on the shelves within a couple of weeks.  Can't wait to try one out finally.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 27, 2011)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> A guy on arboristsite posted that he handled one in the store and it just felt awkward with the long handle. He said he isn't going to be wasting any money on one...
> 
> I'd be interested to hear first-hand experiences of people actually using one.
> 
> ...



 I guess an axe is like coffee.Some like Dunkins some like starbucks and some like me like neither especially after having original Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee.However as soon as I picked up the axe  I knew it was special.I'm very excited about this axe,awkward for some nicer than I could have imagine for me.The handle was somewhat slippery but should be fine when wearing my gloves.The balance is excellent for me.The thing looked like a work of art almost to pretty to use.Some say their Fiskars goes thru the round and the chopping block and one said it hit his boot.That type of thing is why I always split with my feet apart in case you miss the round due to fatigue or sweat getting into your eyes the axe will swing between your legs and not into them.


----------



## project240 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rich L said:
			
		

> Some say their Fiskars goes thru the round and the chopping block and one said it hit his boot.That type of thing is why I always split with my feet apart in case you miss the round due to fatigue or sweat getting into your eyes the axe will swing between your legs and not into them.



Another good reason to get in the habit of wearing steel toes.  I wear a pair of Dunlop Puroforts in the winter... the Ultimate Splitting Boot...


----------



## kielka (Jan 28, 2011)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely LOVE the WoW reference, Used to play pretty hard, but that was before house, wife, kids, career, wood boiler.....etc... Man I miss WoW. I wonder how many others on here got that reference. You think using the X27 will add anything to chance to Critical strike????


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

kiel said:
			
		

> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah.. I figure it will bump the DPS, for better crit, need an enchant... "enchant weapon-greater accuracy" increase crit strike by 25.. Is a fun game, but alas, I have let my sub. lapse, to busy to raid...


----------



## Jutt77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I called a local Ace and asked if they had the Fiskars X27 in the stock. The kid put me on hold after a few minutes came back and said "no, all we have are regular splitters". Guess I'll just need to stop by the store and order one... 

I too would like to hear some feedback from guys that have used the 28" version and the 36". I'm 6' 2" so I'm definitely leaning towards the 36" which is similar size to my current maul that I just broke.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 28, 2011)

project240 said:
			
		

> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the info.I've never used steel toe boots and I think it's time to check some out.That ultimate splitting boot sounds interesting.I'll start there and hopefully their winter warm.


----------



## Jutt77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got this reply back from Fiskars customer service:

Thank you for your inquiry about our new X27, 36" splitting axe. This axe will begin shipping to retailers in February:  USA: Menards, ACE Hardware and Amazon.com CANADA: Canadian Tire As of 1/17, the axe has shipped to ACE Warehouse Online only


----------



## kielka (Jan 29, 2011)

Rich L said:
			
		

> project240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a union electrician so I'm a steel toe boot guy monday thru friday.  But the go on also when cutting, almost more for convenience but also for safety. It's like having a nice lever or block that you can set decent sized logs on when cutting your rounds from your longer pieces. Pieces of course that are manageable enough to move. I set them on my steel toe, rip off a round then kinda hop the log along and keep going. Works great!


----------



## project240 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rich L said:
			
		

> project240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are good down to -40 C.  I always wear them trekking through the snow and they keep my feet warm and dry, plus they are much more comfortable than regular steel toes.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 29, 2011)

project240 said:
			
		

> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 What's 40c in farenheit terms ?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 29, 2011)

-40Â°C = -40Â°F


----------



## brad068 (Jan 30, 2011)

Received my new X27 on Friday from local ace store.  Have not used it but a family member has and he said it is awesome and well worth the $50.  And he has been using the 28" splitting axe for over a year now.

 He wants to keep it and buy me a new one.

 If only we could get one of these in quads hands now.


----------



## southbound (Jan 30, 2011)

As soon as I can I will get and see what it does.....

I want to run it against the Helko's I have....


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 30, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> As soon as I can I will get and see what it does.....
> 
> I want to run it against the Helko's I have....



I've been holding out for the big helko for over 6 months now. If hartville would ever get the 2300g I'd get it, but now that the x27 is out (or soon will be) I dont think I can wait! Its down to which will be in stock locally first...


----------



## Rich L (Jan 30, 2011)

Garnification said:
			
		

> Received my new X27 on Friday from local ace store.  Have not used it but a family member has and he said it is awesome and well worth the $50.  And he has been using the 28" splitting axe for over a year now.
> 
> He wants to keep it and buy me a new one.
> 
> If only we could get one of these in quads hands now.



   Man your family must be real tight.I'm not lending mine to family or not I'll never get it back.I'd get one excuse after another though I'll point them in the right direction to get one.Well your family member is the only one I've heard from that has used the axe and the results don't surprise me.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 30, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> -40Â°C = -40Â°F


 
 That's a good boot.


----------



## djblech (Feb 1, 2011)

Stopped at Ace today and checked out the Fiskars splitters. They had one that had the #7854 which I think is the X-25 with a 28" handle. Is the X-27 that much better with the longer handle? I just measured the one that I have and it was 26" to the bottom of the head. Is that the X-25?
Doug


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2011)

It is interesting that they say they are shipping to Menard's. My local store was carrying Fiskar's and I kept meaning to pick one up and then suddenly they were gone.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 1, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> It is interesting that they say they are shipping to Menard's. My local store was carrying Fiskar's and I kept meaning to pick one up and then suddenly they were gone.


I was in Menards today and couldn't find any Fiskars at all.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened. I was there one week and they had a whole rack of them and several weeks later, they were all gone. Never saw them at a clearance price. They just seemed to suddenly disappear.


----------



## djblech (Feb 1, 2011)

Mastercraft happened. I asked my account rep. They quit handling Fiskars for there own brand. At least that's what I was told. Some of the Mastercraft tools are top shelf. The splitting axes/mauls are good quality but not Fiskars.
Doug


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2011)

That makes sense. Still wonder what they did with the ones they already had in stock.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 2, 2011)

djblech said:
			
		

> Stopped at Ace today and checked out the Fiskars splitters. They had one that had the #7854 which I think is the X-25 with a 28" handle. Is the X-27 that much better with the longer handle? I just measured the one that I have and it was 26" to the bottom of the head. Is that the X-25?
> Doug




Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe (28") = #7854  (formerly known as the Fiskars Super Splitting Axe 28")

Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe (36") = #7884


http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just picked up by X27 from Ace during my lunch break.  Will break it in when I get home today and post my thoughts. 

I've been using a somewhat similar designed Atlas splitting maul (http://milo.com/atlas-tools-premium-log-splitter-with-fiberglass-handle) lately but just recently broke the head from hammering the back of the head like a wedge with a sledgehammer.  I guess the Atlas is not designed for doing that but the x27 is?


----------



## Spikem (Feb 3, 2011)

Jutt77 said:
			
		

> Just picked up by X27 from Ace during my lunch break.  Will break it in when I get home today and post my thoughts.
> 
> I've been using a somewhat similar designed Atlas splitting maul (http://milo.com/atlas-tools-premium-log-splitter-with-fiberglass-handle) lately but just recently broke the head from hammering the back of the head like a wedge with a sledgehammer.  I guess the Atlas is not designed for doing that but the x27 is?



You never want to do that.

Use the sledge with a wedge.


----------



## RNLA (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree, you never want to hit the back of the striking tool. Only hit on the struck by tool. If you use mechanics tools they are classified this way, striking tool and struck by tools. This description may be a little hard to understand but if you want to keep the new X27 going you'll consider what I am saying!


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I picked my X27 up today and proceeded to split around 15 green Cottonwood logs anywhere from 8 to 20 inches in diameter.  Compared to my previous maul (Atlas 12304) both are similar in weight with the X27's head being slightly lighter.  Both are similar in length with the X27 being a few inches longer.  Both split somewhat similar as well since the Atlas head has the same kind of wedge design although the Fiskars "wedges" cover more area and thus seems to split a bit more efficiently.  

The biggest difference between the Atlas and the X27 though is the Fiskars handle.  It absorbs vibration MUCH better than the Atlas' fiberglass handle which means that my elbow and shoulder took a LOT less abuse than usual.  Another big plus of the Fiskars is that the head does not stick in the wood like the Atlas would.  It either 1) splits or 2) dents the surface.  With the Atlas, I would spend most of my wood splittin' time fighting, cussing and pulling the stuck head from the wood.  I think a combination of the increased surface area of the X27's wedge design and the Teflon like coating really helps to prevent sticking.  That said, I was able to split 50-75% more wood with the X27 in the same amount of time.  Time will tell if anti-stick attribute will remain once the Teflon-like coating wears off.

I'm 6'2" and the length was perfect.  I never felt threatened by the possibility of the blade striking my toe.  It just wouldn't be physically possible with how I swing, the length of the maul and my stance.  I did however find the handle to be a bit slick.  I'll probably add some grip tape to the base of the handle.

Pros:
- Splits like a champ
- Well designed/engineered
- Head doesn't stick in wood
- Vibration absorbing handle works extremely well
- Made in Finland 
- Overall a very high quality tool
- Great value

Cons:
- the non-stick coating on the head will eventually wear off
- Handle is a bit slick


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 3, 2011)

RNLA said:
			
		

> I agree, you never want to hit the back of the striking tool. Only hit on the struck by tool. If you use mechanics tools they are classified this way, striking tool and struck by tools. This description may be a little hard to understand but if you want to keep the new X27 going you'll consider what I am saying!



Lesson learned, thanks.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 3, 2011)

RNLA said:
			
		

> I agree, you never want to hit the back of the striking tool. Only hit on the struck by tool. If you use mechanics tools they are classified this way, striking tool and struck by tools. This description may be a little hard to understand but if you want to keep the new X27 going you'll consider what I am saying!


Agreed, though many people use mauls this way. I never have so don't know how they hold up or chances of shearing chunks off.  Certainly any axe won't take it & results could cause injury.


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 3, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> RNLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, after I cracked the rear of the head of the Atlas maul from striking it with a sledge hammer I realized that maybe it wasn't designed for that time of use...it was one of those moments of pure jackassery realization.


----------



## Spikem (Feb 3, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> RNLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Small metal splinters from people doing this with axes (and even, over time, with wedges) can and have caused fatalities!

If you see "mushrooming" with your wedge, grind it off.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 3, 2011)

I've noticed that the new X27 super splitter is available now at Amazon.com for $54.99


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 3, 2011)

GREAT!  One more trip to Sears to see if they have it in stock.  If not, I'm ordering tonight.  Good looking out!


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 3, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> I've noticed that the new X27 super splitter is available now at Amazon.com for $54.99



Do you guys have an Ace Hardware nearby?  I just paid $49.99 for mine.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 3, 2011)

Jutt77 said:
			
		

> FLINT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have two by me - went in one and they had 0 Fiskars products.  Called the other one and the guy said, 'we got some axes...I think they're Ace brand'.  Sears is the only local store I've seen that carries Fiskars.  Which is funny because the Fiskars site doesn't mention them.


----------



## Spikem (Feb 3, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> I've noticed that the new X27 super splitter is available now at Amazon.com for $54.99



Here is a link to it - http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-X27-S...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1296759497&sr=8-4


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 3, 2011)

Spikem said:
			
		

> FLINT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-X27-S...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1296759508&sr=8-5


----------



## Spikem (Feb 3, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Spikem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also requires an additional $8.98 for shipping.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 3, 2011)

on Amazon it says that it ships from Bailey's but, I checked their website and didn't see it - only the 28" model.  Maybe they haven't updated their website yet or something.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 3, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> on Amazon it says that it ships from Bailey's but, I checked their website and didn't see it - only the 28" model.  Maybe they haven't updated their website yet or something.



I did the same thing and I'm betting it's much much easier to add products to Amazon and not so easy to their site.  I bet your speculation is correct.


----------



## formula_pilot (Feb 3, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> on Amazon it says that it ships from Bailey's but, I checked their website and didn't see it - only the 28" model.  Maybe they haven't updated their website yet or something.



I just called Bailey's, and at first the girl could not find it on their system, then I gave her the p/n 78846935, and it showed up, X27.   I ordered one, plus a loop of chain.   She said there are 20 X27's in stock.  I have been waiting for a longer handle Fiskars, finally!   


Now I wait for the trip from West to East Coast.............


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 3, 2011)

I imagine it will be showing up at a lot of other retailers soon.


----------



## Jutt77 (Feb 3, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Jutt77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My store just got em in yesterday.  I dealt with similar stupidity when I first called them so I just showed up and ordered one on Friday last week.


----------



## Spikem (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered mine from Amazon this morning (shipping from Bailey's) and received an email this afternoon that it had shipped.

Yeah, it was (with shipping) $63.97 but I had a $25 gift card for Amazon that I was able to use so it came out to $38.97.

I'm very excited to get this.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 5, 2011)

Spikem said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from Amazon this morning (shipping from Bailey's) and received an email this afternoon that it had shipped.
> 
> Yeah, it was (with shipping) $63.97 but I had a $25 gift card for Amazon that I was able to use so it came out to $38.97.
> 
> I'm very excited to get this.



Nice

I figured Id check Bailys price since it was coming from them anyway and its the same exact price. Shipping is 13.95 for the cheapest UPS rate tho.

I double checked Amazon and with shipping is the same 64 bucks.

Go figure

But I saw a promo if you sign up for the amazon card u get a 30 dollar gift card. 

Allot cheaper than a log splitter


----------



## richg (Feb 6, 2011)

Despite very high interest in the X27, I'm going to hold off for now. What I'd like to see is a review from someone on this site who has the 28-inch model and got the X27. I'm shopping for a gas splitter and, well, 65 bucks is 65 bucks and I already have the 28 inch. 

Does the X27 really deliver more one-strike splits? Do you feel safer being an additional eight inches away from the round (the short handle bothers the heck out of me). Does it become burdensome, or can you wail away all day like with the 28? is that you John Wayne? Is this me?


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 6, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> Despite very high interest in the X27, I'm going to hold off for now. What I'd like to see is a review from someone on this site who has the 28-inch model and got the X27. I'm shopping for a gas splitter and, well, 65 bucks is 65 bucks and I already have the 28 inch.
> 
> Does the X27 really deliver more one-strike splits? Do you feel safer being an additional eight inches away from the round (the short handle bothers the heck out of me). Does it become burdensome, or can you wail away all day like with the 28? is that you John Wayne? Is this me?


My brother just picked his up yesterday. I have the 28 in and I'll be going to visit my parents/brother in a week and a half. If there aren't any reviews yet when I get back, I'll give a brief review.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, after searching every ACE hardware (neither carry Fiskars) within 30 miles and two Sears stores (both carry Fiskars, but no X27), and chatting over email with Nikki at Fiskars.com, I placed my order for one on Amazon.  I'll let you know what I think and how it compares to the 28".


----------



## amellefson (Feb 8, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> It is interesting that they say they are shipping to Menard's. My local store was carrying Fiskar's and I kept meaning to pick one up and then suddenly they were gone.



Ditto.  When I looked their all they had was "Masterforce."


----------



## DonNC (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone here that has used the 28", that has also used the x27 now?

There are a couple of us that want to see what you have to say


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 9, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Anyone here that has used the 28", that has also used the x27 now?
> 
> There are a couple of us that want to see what you have to say



Mine has shipped, so in a day or two I should be that person.  I currently use the 28", so I think I'll be a good resource - if I have any sense.


----------



## Joe in MI (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally I'm beginning to think these X27s are deadly.  Every time someone posts that they're going to try one and post back, we never hear from them again.  Coincidence?  I think not.  It's probably a conspiracy by the tree-huggers to eliminate those dastardly wood-burners.


----------



## Spikem (Feb 11, 2011)

Joe in MI said:
			
		

> Personally I'm beginning to think these X27s are deadly.  Every time someone posts that they're going to try one and post back, we never hear from them again.  Coincidence?  I think not.  It's probably a conspiracy by the tree-huggers to eliminate those dastardly wood-burners.





By the way, this will be my last post as my X27 is due to be delivered today.

It's been nice knowing y'all.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL
Good observation Joe

Good luck spike


----------



## Creekyphil (Feb 11, 2011)

> Personally Iâ€™m beginning to think these X27s are deadly.  Every time someone posts that theyâ€™re going to try one and post back, we never hear from them again.  Coincidence?  I think not.  Itâ€™s probably a conspiracy by the tree-huggers to eliminate those dastardly wood-burners.



Maybe they're out enjoying their new splitter so much they don't want to put it down and post a review?

I ordered mine directly from the Fiskar's site. Only to wait two days for the notice of shipping that never came.  So I emailed customer service, and after another two days, they emailed me back.  Only to find out it is backordered for at least two more weeks.  Needless to say, I've cancelled the order so that I can go through amazon.


----------



## richg (Feb 12, 2011)

Anticipation.....


----------



## DonNC (Feb 12, 2011)

Brian?
Spike?


----------



## Joe in MI (Feb 13, 2011)

See?  Told ya!   I think I'm going to stick with the old maul for now.   :cheese:


----------



## DonNC (Feb 13, 2011)

Joe in MI said:
			
		

> See?  Told ya!   I think I'm going to stick with the old maul for now.   :cheese:



good idea. Me too


----------



## brad068 (Feb 13, 2011)

I couldn't believe this

My relative found the lost x27. Its been missing for 2 weeks now.

 It was in the woods leaning up against 3 full cords of nicely split and stacked oak.

No foot prints around only wood chips and one other looked to be an old splitting maul? It looked like someone or something lettered the handle with mailbox lettering spelled out "FISKARS". It was hard to tell being that it looked like it got run through a chipper.


What I could not believe is there was no rust on any part of the X27's wedge! Go figure... :lol:


----------



## Joe in MI (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!  That relative has someone really nice working behind the scenes in their life!


----------



## Joe in MI (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!  That relative has someone really nice working behind the scenes in their life.  

Hopefully whoever used the Fiskars is okay.  It looks like users have a pretty high mortality rate, based on our experience here so far.  Using one seems to correspond with the user's final post on this forum.


----------



## Spikem (Feb 14, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Brian?
> Spike?



I have it, and it looks/feel GREAT, but haven't been out to use it yet.  Still way too much snow.

Like the 28" Super Splitter, it's outrageously sharp.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 14, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Brian?
> Spike?



I'm STILL waiting for mine to arrive.  After day 2 of shipping, it was in Illinois - needless to say I got a 'notice of delay' based on the weather.  Hopefully it will be here today.  I've got plenty of wood that needs to be split, so if its here when I get home today, I'll be making a post tonight...after dark of course. :D


----------



## Rich L (Feb 14, 2011)

If some one doesn't hurry up and swing that axe I'll have to dig up my wood and split some myself to see how it splits.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 14, 2011)

I should be swinging tonight!  :D


Date                             Time            Location                    Event Details
February 14, 2011    04:32:00 AM    Clarksville IN US    Out for delivery


----------



## DonNC (Feb 14, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> I should be swinging tonight!  :D
> 
> 
> Date                             Time            Location                    Event Details
> February 14, 2011    04:32:00 AM    Clarksville IN US    Out for delivery




(narrator) _.... and he was never seen ah-gaain......_


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, yesterday evening the UPS man brought the box to the house and when I got off of the bike trainer I opened it.  Yes, it did take discipline to finish the exercise before ripping open the package, eventhough I was really like a kid on Christmas morning.

So, here's the scoop.  I was swinging a 28" 2 1/4# Fiskars splitting axe as well as about an 8# maul.  Now I've added the X27 and I was able to split a few pieces of wood with it last night.  I've always felt that the 28" was really really short; I had gotten somewhat used to it, but I always had to make a conscience effort to be sure my swing area didn't include a round trip to my shins.  I'm 6'1" tall, so the 28", although being a really nice axe, just takes me a lot of mental effort to be safe with it.  I was concerned that the extra 8" wouldn't be enough to take me back to my regular swing pattern, but I was surprised to find out that the 8" actually made the handle about 1 1/2" longer than my maul handle.  I was really shocked with this.  Needless to say the length is much better than I had anticipated.  The head design, as you know, is the same as the splitting axes of the past and one that I like.  This head is 4 1/4# and you can really tell when you pick up both the 28" and then the X27.  Being at the end of the long handle really makes it feel solid and heavy.

I then begin to split a few pieces.  First swing and it almost bounced off of the wood.  Typical, but with the new axe, I figured it would go through everything like hot butter.  I got a bit concerned.  Checked the edge, very sharp.  I swing again with a little more force, thinking I may have been tired from all the exercise; this time the axe blasts apart the wood and sends both pieces in opposite directions.  I split the remainder of the log about 5 times and each time it blasted through.  As far as the feel of the axe, I give it a 10.  As far as the length of the axe, again a 10.  I haven't split with it enough to really rate anything else, but suffice it to say that so far I'm very very very happy with it.  I honestly can't think of a time when I'll pick up my 28" (that I love very much) again.

Don't be deceived by this post, this axe, although very nice, still makes you chop the wood.  It does not remove the work from it and I did have it bounce off of some really hard hard wood last night.  I eventually got it split, but it was hard work.  It took a wedge and a sledge - so, it won't blast through those pieces any more than the 28"...well, maybe a little more.

Either way, I love the axe, can't wait to swing it - weight is good and length is great; heck, I even like the new cover for the head - it doesn't snap in like the 28" cover, rather it fits in there and the orange tap holds it in place.

A definite purchase for anyone that likes the Fiskars axes and thinks the 28" is a bit short.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2011)

You survived to tell about it 
I don't know if I could adjust back to the longer handle after a few years with the original Fiskars.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 15, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> You survived to tell about it
> I don't know if I could adjust back to the longer handle after a few years with the original Fiskars.



A lot would probably depend on how tall you are.  It may bring you back to a more normal/powerful swing.  If you're not very tall, it may be more of a hindrance.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2011)

I am about average height. I have become some used to the shorter Fiskars that my old Craftsman 6 pounder feels like it is about 6' long when I pick it up.


----------



## richg (Feb 15, 2011)

Great review Brian, thanks. I'll probably order one, if for no other reason than the 28' just seems too short to me.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 15, 2011)

I will certainly be getting one simply because I do not have the old one and the 27 is rated as the better of the two by someone of my height.  Being new to the stove thing I am starting from scratch.


----------



## brad068 (Feb 15, 2011)

You mean you have to manually swing this thing?!

I just lay it next to a pile of rounds, turn around and count to ten, and WOHLAA..!! Nice even splits!

That sound like a lot of work picking this thing up over your head and chopping downward?!

Thats why I could never understand why everyone was afraid of the short handle. Now I understand :lol:


----------



## joshlaugh (Feb 16, 2011)

I got the X27 yesterday and tried it out today.  I had been using a 4 pound maul but the head came off the handle and I decided to give it a try since there are so many people here who love them.  I didn't split much but it does swing well and feels good so far.  The only thing I am not sure about yet is the grip on it.


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 16, 2011)

Garnification said:
			
		

> You mean you have to manually swing this thing?!
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's why it will NEVER get 5 stars in my book!  :D


----------



## project240 (Feb 18, 2011)

These are now available in Canadian Tire stores...  Just picked one up in Calgary and couldn't wait to try it out based on everything I've read.  

I enjoy chopping wood and previously I've used a 8lb maul and a granfors bruks splitting axe.  

Honestly, I doubt I'll ever use either of these again.  I'll probably hold onto both as spares and the GF may use the granfors from time to time, but I'll always reach for the fiskars now.  Wow, I'm very impressed with this axe.  I came home and went outside to chop in -25C weather and had a blast.  I've had a stack of wood piled off to this side because I've had trouble splitting it in the past... the x27 powered through all of it in relatively short time.  

If you can't already tell, I'm a big fan of this axe and I've only used it for less than an hour.  I'm already looking forward to more spring scrounging and more time splitting.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 18, 2011)

project240 said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm very impressed with this axe..



Me too.

Just got mine today and gave it some swings.  Two thumbs up.


----------



## southbound (Feb 18, 2011)

I got one on it's way too... I'll get it next fri.....


----------



## tomWright (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazon is now listing the X27 as an Amazon product for $48.58, and Prime eligible if you subscribe to that service. This is in addition to Baileys.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...c?ie=UTF8&qid=1298078952&sr=1-9&condition=new

Not in stock yet, and they state "Usually ships within 3 - 4 weeks. ", but that is a generic message. I have usually found they ship much faster than they say.

I pre-ordered .


----------



## southbound (Feb 19, 2011)

ACE $49.99 and it should be in on next Fri.................


----------



## pen (Feb 19, 2011)

When I looked at amazon a few days ago they listed the x27 as having 2 left.  Must be they are waiting for more to come in.

I just received the 28 in handled version in January.  From what I have done so far I have been impressed.

I'm waiting to get into some real nasty / wet wood and see how it does before I drop another fifty on it's taller brother.

pen


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 19, 2011)

I got local Ace Hardware to order it. 

$49.99 minus a nice $5 coupon I had, so I was out the door for just under $50.  Interesting enough, Ace charges $53.99 for the 7854 28" Super Splitter.  Don't know what Ace will charge or do about the x25.

And wouldn't you know it. Saw 2 listings on Craigslist today about free, split firewood. Go figure.


----------



## southbound (Feb 19, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:
			
		

> I got local Ace Hardware to order it.
> 
> $49.99 minus a nice $5 coupon I had, so I was out the door for just under $50.  Interesting enough, Ace charges $53.99 for the 7854 28" Super Splitter.  Don't know what Ace will charge or do about the x25.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it. Saw 2 listings on Craigslist today about free, split firewood. Go figure.



I am planning on using my $5 coupon too....


----------



## Stax (Feb 24, 2011)

Ordered the 36" yesterday through my local Ace Hardware.  The warehouse had 4 on hand.  Paid $52.99 and will be able to pick up in one week.  Looking forward to seeing what this badboy can do.


----------



## nola mike (Feb 24, 2011)

Still waiting on a comparison between the 4.25# 28 inch and the 36...anybody?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll bet somebody will say something like "The new one is just as good, only longer".


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 24, 2011)

nola mike said:
			
		

> Still waiting on a comparison between the 4.25# 28 inch and the 36...anybody?



_If you look in this thread, on the bottom of page 6, I talk about my noticed differences with the two.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/69325/P75/_

Nevermind, you said the 4.25# 28" - man, this whole 'reading' thing is confusing.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just ordered the x27. I have the SS I will post a review once I get the x27.


----------



## tw40x81 (Feb 25, 2011)

Short guy take delivery of the X27:  I'm 5'5" in my sneakers.  Ordered on the 17th from AceHardware.com, with free ship to store.  It sat in "located in Inventory" status until the 23rd.  Got a call on the way home from work today that it was ready to pick up!  I tried it on a 28" diameter piece of god awful hard to split maple.   I really don't know what's going on with this particular log but I'm forced to use sledge and wedge, without being able to trim around the edge with the Fiskars SS.   First the bad news on the x27.  I really dislike the change they made to the flare on the end of the handle.  It hurts my widdle hand.  But I like the length and I'm not seeing any problem with accuracy.   I think it's more of a workout to use,  but it's going to take more time for me to say that the additional work translates into more effective splitting.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Feb 25, 2011)

Got mine today, took a week to deliver from Amazon.  I couldnâ€™t wait to try it so left work a few minutes early and split a wheelbarrow load before dark, during a snow storm were we have 7 inches predicted.  Iâ€™m here to tell you, it works great!  I had a couple overstrikes until I got used to the longer handle but that didnâ€™t take very long to figure out.  A wooden handle might not have appreciated the overstrike.  However, this fiberglass handle didnâ€™t even know it happened but my hands got jarred a bit.  So far, the fit is perfect and I donâ€™t think anything could be better about it.  If the weekend changes my mind Iâ€™ll let you know.


----------



## richg (Feb 25, 2011)

I had been shopping for a gas splitter, and even had a deal with some buddies to split the cost. Well, wonder of wonders, I just got a $6000.00 bill for my son's pre school classes. That, coupled with a neighbor down the street who will loan me his gas splitter and a tree guy who will rent one to me for $50.00, made me just have to order an X27 last night. My property is filthy with white birch, ash, oak and some maple, and maybe a gas splitter will come in to play in the future. I am such a dork....


----------



## DonNC (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone here also have another x27 type axe? Atlas perhaps? If we compare Fiskars to Fiskars then I would expect fiskars to come out on top. How does it compare to the competition with a similar model?

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Or this model. Its worth a look at the animation. 

http://www.chopperaxe.com/whatis.htm


http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12265



Is there some feature that makes the Fiskars come out on top of any other, and that is why we compare Fiskars to itself?  I havnt split wood since I was a teen so I am really short on info here


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 25, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Or this model. Its worth a look at the animation.
> 
> http://www.chopperaxe.com/whatis.htm
> ...



I agree, interesting.  I would have reservations about having an axe with moveable parts, I think you're just asking for something to break/rust/wear out.  Evidence of that would be the fact that you can buy 'parts': http://www.chopperaxe.com/accessories.htm

I don't think it's a bad thing and if it performed super-well, I'd use it even if I had to occasionally buy a part or two.  I think the thing that drew me to the Fiskars was the lifetime warranty on the handle against breakage.  The Chopper Axe has a wooden handle, which we know is not a bad thing, but with my lack of striking abilities, I bet I could break that after just a few days.

I would like to hear some input on comparing Fiskars to these other brands, DonNC makes a great point about comparing to itself.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 25, 2011)

tw40x81 said:
			
		

> I really dislike the change they made to the flare on the end of the handle.  It hurts my widdle hand.


This ^^^

Why, oh why, Fiskars did you have screw up something that was going to be great?

I tried my brother's out last weekend.

Just like posted above, it's pretty much the same as the 28" except it has a longer handle. No noticeable change in accuracy, nor change in splitting performance. But the handle is longer, making it more comfortable to use. My only gripe is the "flare" on the end of the handle. The old one was perfect, nice flare to keep a firm grip on the handle. The new flare just plain sucks. It's shape is really awkward and it is actually a bit painful if you don't choke up the grip and hold on tight. IMHO, that defeats the entire purpose of having the flare on the grip at all. I say WTF? Why fix something that aint broken? All we asked for was a long handle so they have to go and change the head design, handle flare, and all that stuff too? Why?

Honestly, I'm on the fence. My 28" has a crack in the handle and I think I'm going to see if Fiskars will replace it. I honestly don't know if I should try to get the old style 28" or see if they'll upgrade mine to a 36".

I guess it'll make my decision pretty easy if they don't have the old style 28".

Given the choice between the X25 and the X27, definitely get the X27. Given the choice between the old 28" and the X27, I'm on the fence about that. Given the choice between the old 28" and the X25, definitely get the old 28".

Hope that helps some.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Does anyone here also have another x27 type axe? Atlas perhaps? If we compare Fiskars to Fiskars then I would expect fiskars to come out on top. How does it compare to the competition with a similar model?
> 
> Is there some feature that makes the Fiskars come out on top of any other, and that is why we compare Fiskars to itself?  I havnt split wood since I was a teen so I am really short on info here




I've posted this x25 youtube video before on other sites, so you might have already seen it.  

My thought would be that compared to the $32 Atlas or the $32 True Temper super splitter, I'd go with the Fiskars splitters.  Couple reasons: Fiskars isn't too much more expensive (especially the 28" model) and Fiskars has a warranty on their handles.  Also, some of the reviews about those splitting axes is there are a few folks that have had the heads stick and/or handles break.

Regarding the Chopper 1 or Helko Tomahawk is the Fiskars is less expensive (I think those cost >$70).  Once again, I'm not sure either warranties their handles.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 25, 2011)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> tw40x81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the flare on the bottom side of the handle? Im looking at pics of the 36" and 28" (it seems there are SEVERAL 28" fiskars) and they all have a flare on the bottom. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-7884-X27-Splitting-Axe/dp/B004M3BAQE

You can view all of them from that page

--

Great video TN WOOD. I hadnt seen that yet. I think that ends any performance doubts


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Great video TN WOOD. I hadnt seen that yet. I think that ends any performance doubts



Maybe, but don't count on it.

I suspect there are a few folks that simply like the more traditional axes.  I think a few have already chimed in about how the composite handles don't feel as good to them as hickory.  Same goes for the feel of a heavier maul.  There's room for everybody, but at $50 it's hard to beat the Fiskars axes.


----------



## tw40x81 (Feb 26, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the flare on the bottom side of the handle?



Yes.  They ruined the handle.   How can we get this fixed?    Write in campaign demanding a recall?   Class action lawsuit?  

Top is the 7854 Super Splitter, Bottom is the 7884 X27 in the picture.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www2.fiskars.com/Customer-Service/Comments-from-you

Go there and let them know. They also have a live chat thing during business hours


----------



## Stax (Feb 26, 2011)

Did a search on youtube and found the following comments regarding the comparison.  Interpret as you will...

Have you seen the new Fiskars x27? I'm on the fence about buying the 28" or the new 36" super splitter. Wish I could test drive them both before buying. 

Yes I have seen it! NOT IMPRESSED! They re-designed the head a little, 1/2"ï»¿ wider edge now. NOT GOOD, will decrease the penetration depth into the log. I am 6' even and I can not utilize the longer handle.

MY ADVICE! Hurry up and buy the older Fiskars Super Splitter model# 7854, before they run out of stock.....

1/2" is about a 20% increase of width....20% less penetration?? I believe, at least it wont get better...ï»¿

Wider tires on a dragster=more friction

Wider edge=more friction tooï»¿

replexanossega 2 weeks ago


----------



## DonNC (Feb 26, 2011)

I may be able to fix the flare with a sawsall


----------



## Thistle (Feb 26, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> I may be able to fix the flare with a sawsall



That & fine tune afterwards the shape with medium then fine half-round cabinet rasps.


----------



## RNLA (Feb 27, 2011)

I know it is probably not going to help anyone but maybe Fiskars is trying to make a maul instead of a splitting axe. It is a totally different tool. You still swing and hit wood but if you go and use a maul of 6 or 8 pounds you might see what I'm saying. With a maul you kill the wood, with a splitting axe it is a faster motion, you have to use both to know what I mean... My 8 pound maul has a 36 inch handle and it works great for the long throw required to force the wood.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 27, 2011)

tw40x81 said:
			
		

> DonNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In fairness, the x27 is an entirely new model altogether (the 7854 was replaced by the x25...nothing was "replaced" by the x27). 

Better get out and buy some of the older 28" super splitters (or Gerber splitters) before they are phased out and while they are still available.


----------



## project240 (Feb 27, 2011)

tw40x81 said:
			
		

> DonNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the handle size is perfect.  Obviously fiskars designed the X27 to fill a void for taller users.  Therefore, the assumption is probably that most taller people have larger hands and thus, the larger handle.  

I've never used a 28" model, but I find the handle on the 36" to be fine, I probably wouldn't complain if it was a touch thicker.  But I'm also 6'6" 240 and can very easily palm a basketball.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 28, 2011)

wait a minute, wait a minute.  

what is all this talk about buying up all the old 28" super splitters?  

there is a new model, the X25, that still has the 28" handle, correct?  so what is the problem?  or is someone saying that the maul HEAD is now different on both the X25 and the X27????

certainly people wouldn't freak out about the little flare on the bottom of the handle.  ?


can someone who has both, post a picture of the heads of the old 28" model and either the new X27 and or the X25 ???


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 28, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> wait a minute, wait a minute.
> 
> what is all this talk about buying up all the old 28" super splitters?
> 
> ...


Certainly would freak out about the flare. For me it is completely unnatural/uncomfortable feeling, and sometimes down-right painful. IMHO, that is something to freak out about. Then you combine it with the head change and the 36" looks less and less desirable.


----------



## Stax (Feb 28, 2011)

I noticed the above x25 handle.  Did they redesign it, because it looks exactly like the x27 in this pic taken directly from their website.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Mar 1, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> wait a minute, wait a minute.
> 
> what is all this talk about buying up all the old 28" super splitters?
> 
> ...



Yes, *they redesigned the head and the handle* for the 28" splitters.

I  like the new x27 because of it's added length.  The issue with the head and handle changes don't bother me. So, if you like the older 7854 Super Splitters you better hurry and stock up before they are replaced with the new x25.



The old 7854 28" super splitter (above) and the new 28" x25 (below).  The x27 has the same head and handle as the new x25
















I find the new x-splitters have a handle similar to the fiskars 7859 pro splitting axe.  So, you might be able to find some of these older models at Sears and see how they feel.
7859 Pro Splitting Axe


----------



## FLINT (Mar 1, 2011)

nice video. 

I'm still wondering exactly how they changed the head design.  Is there now more or less of a flare/taper to the head?  Is the weight the same?


----------



## SPhill (Mar 1, 2011)

I called several of my local Ace stores. Most didn't know anything about it or couldn't look it up, and one guy stated with conviction that they don't carry Fiskars products. 



			
				tw40x81 said:
			
		

> Ordered on the 17th from AceHardware.com, with free ship to store.



Somehow that didn't work for me.  I went to AceHardware.com and could not find it by name, desription or Fiskars number (only the older 28" model). So I called their national Customer Service number and he couldn't find it either.

Finally called Shattuck Hardware in Mass (from a previous post, page 2) and they gave me the Ace item number. Put this item number into AceHardware.com and......no joy. Ace national Customer Service says item can only be ordered from some independant stores. Aaargh, called my local Ace again with the item number and.......it came right up -- in the Virginia warehouse for $49.95. Whew.

The Ace item number is 7268675.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 1, 2011)

samdog - sounds like and adventure you went through! Thanks for the number I am on the fence about getting one myself.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Mar 1, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> nice video.
> 
> I'm still wondering exactly how they changed the head design.  Is there now more or less of a flare/taper to the head?  Is the weight the same?



Weight is the same.
Not sure if there is much of a change to the flare/taper.

The leading edge of the blade (the portion that you sharpen and the portion that hits the wood) is longer/taller.  

The older super splitters' head was more rectangular. The new x series heads are more trapezoidal when viewed from the side.

There is more info on the arborist forum website


----------



## FLINT (Mar 1, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:
			
		

> FLINT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, 

I'm still not sure why we would want to buy up the old models.  Unless someone does a side by side splitting comparison and determines that the new ones are inferior, they sound great to me.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Mar 2, 2011)

FLINT said:
			
		

> TN_WOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it all comes down to preference. Nobody likes change (except for a wet baby and a toll booth operator)  

I've seen discussions on another website where folks went on and on about physics and mathematical calculations due to the fact the new head has a larger cutting edge and the longer handle would require more effort to swing, etc.  I thought it was a bit silly.  Nonetheless, some folks just don't care for the changes they made to the 28" model and I simply wanted folks to be aware that they can still run out and find a few of the older 28" 7854 Super Splitters (but they'd better hurry because they are no longer being made).

Regarding being inferior.  Based on some side by side comparison a couple folks did (you can read on some other website forums) the verdict was they all worked just fine.


----------



## FLINT (Mar 2, 2011)

cool man, thanks for all the info - and that video you posted was really neat to watch - I like how they tested some of the other 'fancy' mauls/splitters, and not just selected models that they knew they could 'beat'.


----------



## SPhill (Mar 4, 2011)

samdog1 said:
			
		

> I called several of my local Ace stores. Most didn't know anything about it or couldn't look it up, and one guy stated with conviction that they don't carry Fiskars products....
> .....I went to AceHardware.com and could not find it by name, desription or Fiskars number (only the older 28" model). So I called their national Customer Service number and he couldn't find it either.
> 
> Finally called Shattuck Hardware in Mass (from a previous post, page 2) and they gave me the Ace item number. Put this item number into AceHardware.com and......no joy. Ace national Customer Service says item can only be ordered from some independant stores. Aaargh, called my local Ace again with the item number and.......it came right up -- in the Virginia warehouse for $49.95. Whew.



Well after all the rigamarole, my local Ace got the X27 for me in a day and a half (ordered Tues night, arrived Thurs morn). So due credit to them for quick work. 

They wanted $49.95 and I printed a coupon from Ace's website for $10 off on $50 or more. At the counter, I added a Milky Way to put me over $50 and thusly got my X27 for $40.70.

Then I tossed up the Milky Way, deftly swung the X27 and split it 4 times in mid-air.   :lol:


----------



## TN_WOOD (Mar 4, 2011)

samdog1 said:
			
		

> samdog1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.
I only had a $5 coupon.  

Enjoy


----------



## Stax (Mar 5, 2011)

Got my x27 on Wednesday, but didn't try it out until a couple hours ago.  Mind you I've never owned the 28" super splitter.  This thing is a serious piece of craftmanship.  Freakin sweet tool.  Anyhow, just like a previous post mentioned, if you let your hand slide to the handle while striking the wood...you'll feel it.  It's the curviture or "flare" of the handle that esentially pinches or puts undue pressure on your fingers.  So after feeling that, I choked up a little.  Not a big deal.  

The base of the shaft in comparison to my maul and Home Depot's "log splitter" is more rectanglar in nauture.  Of course it is rounded but it's witdth seems to be more prominent.  

Onto to splitting.  I put some ol' nasties on the chopping block and tested all 3.  I must say the x27 outsplit the other two.  What I love is that it never sticks.  

Oh, and one more thing.  The bottom of the handle isn't capped.  Now I'm curious about the rave of the ol' 28.  I think I'm gonna snatch that one too.


----------



## FLINT (Mar 6, 2011)

The bottom of the old one isn't capped either, its hollow and open.  

Also, I bet you could take a wood rasp or a belt sander and round down that little spikey thing on the end of the handle if its a problem.


----------



## SPhill (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, I just spent the last two days splitting with the X27. Slight tingle in the wrists, but no serious fatigue issues, I can split all day with this puppy.

I still use the wedge-and-sledge to halve big rounds (20" diameter) , but from there the X27 will take off splits in the size I desire. It's really easy to swing and easy to be extremely accurate. I think I could start a toothpick factory.


----------



## freeburn (Mar 11, 2011)

What's going on here, Amazon doesn't carry it anymore, and the Ace link through Amazon is dead?


----------



## richg (Mar 11, 2011)

I ordered mine through Amazon about two weeks ago and it showed up yesterday. I wanted to give it a serious workout, but we are in the midst of a nasty storm and the rain was pounding down almost horizontally. I did run outside and take a few whacks at some hickory rounds, and it felt much safer to be further away from the round than with the 28-inch version. things are supposed to clear up for the weekend so a more thorough test is in order.


----------



## Rich L (Mar 11, 2011)

I used my X27 for the first time yesterday.It's the best axe I ever used.I like the flare at the handle's end.At rare times my gripe on my other axes might not be tight enough and the axe would slip out of my hand on the down stoke.The X27's flared end would help prevent this which is a good feature for me.I went through some stubborn maple with much less work and got more done than I ordinarily would have.The axe felt good and was well balanced with no vibration when hitting the rounds.This axe makes my wood splitting more enjoyable.It's raining now otherwise I'd be at it again.I just might get another.I grade this axe an A.Now I'll see how durable it is which is the last test.If it passes this test it get's an A+.


----------



## richg (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, following some seroius scrounging today I put the X27 through a trial. It feels much safer to be farthher away from the round than with the 28-inch. I busted a few small rounds in half and they flew apart.....a tire setup would be very helpful. On some bigger, nasty rounds, the X27 just wouldn't bust through, but my 16 Lb Mega Mule Maul got it done. It looks like a combo of the two is needed....the mega maul for the intitial splits on big rounds and then the Fiskars to dice things up into usable size. Overall, I am pleased with the X27. It definately has more b@lls than the 28-inch, feels safter to use, and I had no issues with the shape of the handle. Amason got it delivered to me for $50.00 which was very reasonable.


----------



## DonNC (Mar 12, 2011)

freeburn said:
			
		

> What's going on here, Amazon doesn't carry it anymore, and the Ace link through Amazon is dead?



NO KIDDING!

Not at amazon and the ace price is over 100 dollars????


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004M3BAQE/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&condition=all

EDIT: Just ordered mine from Baileys for 57 bucks to the door


----------



## trailmaker (Mar 17, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:
			
		

> FLINT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  The head weight on the new Fiskars is 4.03 lbs compared to 4.25 for the old head.
  The old head also has more flare to it.
  The overall length of the old head (cutting edge to poll) is a bit longer.
  The distance from the cutting edge (which is taller as you pointed out) to the point of maximum flare is slightly shorter on the new head.
  Also on the new head the flared portion narrows more rapidly as you go back from the cutting edge.  This may offset the wider cutting edge       when it comes to penetration depth that some people are worried about.  You will have the added friction of the wider cutting edge but less friction from the sides of the head.

  To get a really accurate comparison between the new head and old head we need someone to use the old 28incher and the new 28incher and give a report.


----------



## trailmaker (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a chance to bust up some rounds today.  I was skeptical that it could be as good as my 28in super splitter but not anymore.  I thought it might be too long for someone my height (5-8) to swing executioner style,  but it is doable.  I can't get quite as good a snap as I do with the super splitter but it still splits very well.  Where it really shines for me is the roundhouse swing.  I'm able to get much faster head speeds than I've ever had before,  it's like swinging a wiffle ball bat.


----------

